# Cant find any good stone



## Box of Demons (24 Jan 2020)

All my local aquatic centers only have tiny pieces of wood and stone, I live in Leeds and have even driven to Hull (octopuss8) to loof for bigger pieces with no luck. I have a new roma 240 tank... sat with substrate init an d nothing else.

any suggestions on where i can find some good wood and stone (large pieces) ??


----------



## cbaum86 (24 Jan 2020)

Box of Demons said:


> I live in Leeds



Oh man, if only you'd have posted last week - not that that helps much. I also live in Leeds and ended up driving down to Aquarium Gardens, could have had a road trip. It was a long drive but well worth it!

I normally try to go when I visit my partners parents as they live Rutland so 3/4 of the way there. I even organised a holiday in Norfolk last summer just so I could go to Scaped Nature. Like you say it's so hard to find anywhere even remotely local with the same selection.


----------



## Wookii (24 Jan 2020)

Both of our local Maidenhead Aquatics stores have a fairly decent selection of stone and wood. The Trowell Garden Centre store has a pretty good selection of wood, but not so much stone, and the NottCutts store has a decent selection of stone, but a little less wood. The last time I was there a couple of weeks ago, they had some massive pieces of Seiryu stone - I was almost tempted to buy it 'just in case'.

Your other option is to take a look online. Some sellers will list actual images of specific larger pieces of stone and wood, so at least you know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## Box of Demons (24 Jan 2020)

Thanks guys yes Aquarium Gardens is 3 hours away ! Will have a look online thank you.


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2020)

If you ring AG I'm sure they would spend some time and maybe even facetime with you to choose stones and wood with them there pretty amazing guys there 

J


----------



## Onoma1 (25 Jan 2020)

We don't seem to have much choice on either side of the Pennines. 

The Abbys in Stockport had some larger pieces of wood the last time I visited. Mainly bogwood.

I would consider using other types of stone, perhaps from your local garden centre. Perhaps also look to wood from the UK. I have used beach. It's also a lot cheaper. 

Visiting Aquarium Gardens is, however, a must. Really helpful staff and a great range of hardscape.


----------



## gregl (25 Jan 2020)

Look for garden centres around you. Will have a selection of landscaping stone etc.


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Jan 2020)

Another one to try Riverwood Aquatics in Suffolk gets good reviews George Farmer as scaped there. Perhaps look at website or phone first. Said to have a good hard scape section


----------



## Jonatk (11 Feb 2020)

This might be too late, but I visted my local garden centre, and found some nice large pieces of rustic slate.


----------

